# Progress....does it mean things will likely change?



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I just got back from my annual ND pheasant hunting trip. There were at least as many birds as last year but it seemed like way more due to little hunting pressure the first week of the season. The birds we encountered were not very well educated, though we sure did our parts to change that.

The increased amount of seismic work and oil exploration in the area was very extensive. Although the locals we know seemed excited with the prospects for the future, everyone expressed their concern with the changes that were likely to come. Where we hunt, we leave the keys in the truck so we don't lose them. We never worry about locking the door where we stay. Landowners are not suspicious of the stranger knocking on their door.

Needless to say, as I was driving home after limiting out two days earlier than planned, I couldn't help but feel that the best times for a NR pheasant hunter in that area may be over. I hope I'm wrong. I know you can't stop progress. I know you need oil and lots of it. I know that the area we hunt probably has a per capita income level that is near, if not the lowest, in the State.

I hope things can be developed without the social impacts I fear. Thanks again North Dakota for a great and memorable time.

Canuck


----------

